# california valley quails.... for sale



## Lcutie36 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have 7 08 hatched valley quail for sale.

2 males and 5 females.

they are ready for breeding and laying this spring.

please email me at:

[email protected]
i'm located in nebraska and i am williing to ship

50 for the group plus 40 for the shipping costs.

thanks

[email protected]


----------

